# Mal was zum geernteten Deister!



## harryhallers (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wollte mal kurz meinen Frust abbauen.
Nicht das das Wetter es einen schwer macht, zum biken zu fahren, gestern haben wir einen Stunde im strömenden Regen gehockt und gewartet bis es aufhört.
Aber was die Waldarbeiter gerade machen finde ich heftig. Ist schon klar das dass ein Wirtschaftswald ist, aber bis auf den Grabweg sind ja alle Trials im Eimer. 
Gestern wollte ich den Weg runter...ähhh.... da wo die Naturhalfpipe in der Mitte ist, alles voller Baumstämme.

Genauso am Ladysonly, selbst der Grabweg am Anfang.
Wie soll das denn weitergehen?
Kann man bald nur noch auf den Forstwegen fahren?

Und wenn man die Harvester spuren sieht, muss ich ja auch immer daran denken das die MTBler als Waldzerstörer bezeichnet werden.



 


Bang.


----------



## Rehburger (25. Juni 2004)

Sind gestern den Trail zur Wallmanns Hütte, den am Nordmanns Turm sowie 
den am Annaturm mit der krassen Sprungsektion unterhalb der Wasserräder gefahren (ohne zu springen, da geht mir dann doch der Stift) ohne nass zu
werden.
Alles fahrbar , nur auf der Abfahrt nach Bantorf am Ende haben wir dann Wasser und Schlam gefressen.

Ausgesehen wie Sau , aber auch fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (25. Juni 2004)

Nordmann, Wallmann, Frankweg, Grabweg war alles sehr gut fahrbar als ich das letzte Mal oben war. Ich hoffe da hat sich seit dem nicht so viel getan wie du meinst


----------



## foxi (25. Juni 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> selbst der Grabweg am Anfang.


und ich dachte da ist wieder einer am butteln   
Denke das wird sich wieder beruhigen und das die Forst immer reihe rund geht im Wald mit ihren Sägen. War ja ein paar Jahre ruhe dort und nu sind die Trails halt drann  Ist hier bei uns auch so.


----------



## bügeleisen (28. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Nordmann, Wallmann, Frankweg, Grabweg war alles sehr gut fahrbar als ich das letzte Mal oben war. Ich hoffe da hat sich seit dem nicht so viel getan wie du meinst



Das Grab ist gut fahrbar.  

Frankweg (meiner Meinung nach zwischen Annaturm und Funkanlage, an der Hinweistafel) bis zu der Wurzelpassage komplett umgegraben und nur schlecht fahrbar.


----------



## Würfel (3. Juli 2004)

Grabweg bin ich heute gefahren. Am Einstieg liegen viele Bäume auf dem Trail, ich habe ca. die Hälfte weggeräumt. Aber nach den ersten paar Metern geht es schön bis unten durch ohne Probleme. Leider war es heute ein wenig nass: ich bin schön ausgerutscht und habe mir den Sattel in die Weichteile gerammt. Hodenprellung würde ich tippen   Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich dann noch einen netten Hungerast und kam erst um 8 nach Hause. Um 20 nach 8 saß ich im Cinemaxx in "Höllentour". War quasi doppelte Höllentour heute für mich


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich dann noch einen netten Hungerast und kam erst um 8 nach Hause.


lol, na das war ja ein Ereignissreicher Tag.
Also die Bäume die am ich gesehen hatte konnte man nur mit son Baggerteil wegmachen.
Dann wahren Deine eher von Wanderern gelegt?
So ist es gerade im Benther, da legen die Reiter oder sonst wer Zeuch auf die Trail!

Wo wir gerade bei Ästen sind, ich habe ja für solche Fälle immer ein Powerbar oder ein Gelpack im Trickot. Kostet nicht viel lange haltbar und bringt einen in der Not immer nach Hause. Seit ich in Mallorca mal einen ganz fiesen Hungerast hatte ist das mein Standartprogramm.
Grüße.


----------



## Würfel (30. Juli 2004)

Alle Trails in allerbestem Zustand! Ich war gerade nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde im Deister


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Trails in allerbestem Zustand! Ich war gerade nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde im Deister


Ich glaube Du bist den Frankweg (mit der Halfpipe) nicht gefahren. Der Einstieg ist ja nun hinter Holzstapeln versteckt und ein "Weg" bzw. Trail ist da ja überhaupt nicht mehr zu erkennen 
Was für eine Maschine hat denn da gewütet? 
Aber der Grabweg war am vergangenem Samstag schon wieder super befahrbar (danke für's Aufräumen am 03.07) 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Würfel (30. Juli 2004)

Frankweg bin ich in der Tat heute nicht gefahren. Allerdings gab es da immer schon ein kleines Stück welches ziemlich verwüstet aussah. Sag nicht die haben da noch mehr kaputtgemacht   Von unten sah der Frankweg ganz gut aus als ich hoch bin zum Kamm, aber da kann man natürlich auch nicht viel sehen


----------



## Rehburger (30. Juli 2004)

Der Trail am Funkturm war am Mitwoch reichlich mit Ästen bestückt und die Rampe im oberen Teil auch leicht beschädigt.

Aber geht man kann noch Springen und die einzigste Stelle zum absteigen haben wir zur seite geräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Frankweg bin ich in der Tat heute nicht gefahren. Allerdings gab es da immer schon ein kleines Stück welches ziemlich verwüstet aussah. Sag nicht die haben da noch mehr kaputtgemacht   Von unten sah der Frankweg ganz gut aus als ich hoch bin zum Kamm, aber da kann man natürlich auch nicht viel sehen


Wir haben uns von oben etwa 100-150m eher schiebend! nach unten vorgearbeitet und haben es dann für sinnlos erachtet uns noch weiter vorzukämfen. Wir sind dann wieder umgekehrt, hoch zum Annaturm und haben uns dann lieber den Grabweg gegeben. Eigentlich waren wir ganz froh, da wir den Grabweg sonst nicht mehr gefahren wären, und der war mal wieder allererste Sahne und hat allen wieder viel Spaß gemacht


----------

